# Black celeb kids with natural hair



## Maracujá (Apr 21, 2009)

I've noticed that alot of Black celebrities children have natural hair, I think that is so cool. Chris Rock even went as far as to say that if it depended on him, his daughters would never get relaxers, but it's up to his daughters and their mother. Here are some pics, feel free to add more. I know that Bill Bellamy's daughter has natural hair too, but I don't have her pics saved on my computer.

P Diddy's twins










I know they're too young to be anything but natural lol

Jada & Will Smith's children









Nicole Parker & Boris Kodjoe's children









Malaak and Chris Rock's daughters





Lisa Leslie's daughter









Feel free to post more pics of Black celeb kids with natural hair!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 21, 2009)

Heidi Klum's kids


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Apr 21, 2009)

wow puffy kids look just like him. they have his mouth structure! and they are so juicy/rollie-pollie. i could just pinch their cheeks.

all the kids are adorable!


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 21, 2009)

boingboing said:


> wow puffy kids look just like him. they have his mouth structure! and *they are so juicy/rollie-pollie. i could just pinch their cheeks.*
> 
> all the kids are adorable!



I know right? They're too cute. Did you see the video (Diddy blog #30 on youtube) where they're supporting Obama? So cute.


----------



## Oasis (Apr 21, 2009)

I remember a post about Tamia and Grant Hill's daughter and she had huge afro puffs.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Apr 21, 2009)

I have always loved the little girl from My Wife and Kids hair!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 21, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> I have always loved the little girl from My Wife and Kids hair!


I'm so glad they didn't relax her hair now, she should make that decision herself when she's older.


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Cute thread!*


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 22, 2009)

Kady is all grown up! Keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## Skiggle (Apr 22, 2009)

I Lurve her hair...​


----------



## Essensual (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay,

We can't leave little David out...










Skiggle said:


> I Lurve her hair...​


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 22, 2009)

More kids please! They are so cute. We need our LHCF stars who are natural also like Little asummertyme,Little Blessed_Angel and Q's 3 princesses!


----------



## Magus484 (Apr 22, 2009)

Why would the boys not have natural hair, anyway? Are there mini Nat King Coles running around somewhere?


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful kids! Keep 'em coming love the pics!


----------



## lashannasmall (Apr 22, 2009)

A lot of celebrities have natural hair too. They just cover it with wigs and weaves.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## NoaTay (Apr 22, 2009)

rondie54 said:


> Why would the boys not have natural hair, anyway? Are there mini Nat King Coles running around somewhere?


 
@ mini Nat King Coles!


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 22, 2009)

Liya Kebede's daughter Raee





















Coby Bell with his daughters, wife and twins





Kobe Bryant with his daughter Gianna





Mel B with her daughters


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh, look at all the cute babies!!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 22, 2009)

rondie54 said:


> Why would the boys not have natural hair, anyway? Are there mini Nat King Coles running around somewhere?


It's usually low cut as to de-emphasize the texture.


----------



## PinkSkates (Apr 22, 2009)

rondie54 said:


> Why would the boys not have natural hair, anyway? Are there mini Nat King Coles running around somewhere?


 
Oh dear....


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 22, 2009)

Bwahaha @Nat King Cole..oh the mental visuals!

All of those children are super cute! (though I do hope Grant and Tamia's little one grows out of this scary stage, or grows into her eyes).


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 22, 2009)

Holly Robinson Peete's daugther.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 22, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Holly Robinson Peete's daugther.




ok her hair is FABULOUS! *snap*


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 22, 2009)

I know these heads look rough but, it's all natural hair!

Eddie Murphy's other daughters (and son) by ex-wife Nicole.






ETA: Just found another one!


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Apr 22, 2009)

Caroline "Ash" Aberash Parker with *Mom *Mary-Louise Parker


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 22, 2009)

Coby Bell's Family


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 22, 2009)

Ludacris's Daughter Karma


----------



## lisana (Apr 22, 2009)

these kiddies are so cute with their hair!


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Apr 22, 2009)

Lisa Leslie's daughter is so, so cute!


----------



## daydreem2876 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Coby Bell's Family


 Are those two sets of twins?

Beautiful children!


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 22, 2009)

daydreem2876 said:


> Are those two sets of twins?
> 
> Beautiful children!




Yep.


----------



## bella gee (Apr 22, 2009)

Ming Lee and Aoki Lee..

I LOVE Ming's hair, everytime I see her on Kimora: Life In The Fab Lane show, Im like "that is my hair goal"


----------

